# Advice - Career change



## Daniel83Lin (Jun 17, 2015)

Dear all

I'm a Singaporean tax professional moving to Australia in the very near future. I've spent much time thinking through the job options at my disposal in Australia and have flirted with the idea of completely changing my career. Here are my thoughts. Would love to hear advice from any local accountants or tax accountants:

1. I'm 33, male Chinese, not a native English speaker. I'd probably rate myself as less articulate than a German. Conversational skills are not my strength. I have decent writing skills though. 

2. Close to 6 years of Singapore tax compliance and advisory experience, and additional 2 years of specialised international tax information reporting experience (FATCA/ Common Reporting Standard). I'm currently making 120k per annum before tax (as an indication of my career level which I suppose is mid management)

Taxation can be a very communication intensive subject and my limited conversational skills will obviously not help although I can see myself improving over time. thinking of doing a graduate diploma in Australian tax to cover the knowledge gap but I'm not sure I'd stand a chance at any tax roles in Australia. I'm not looking to continue my career at my present level. Something junior or entry level at 55-60k per annum sounds fine to me. I do not mind a compliance heavy routine role. Advisory / consulting exposure is not important to me.

Or would I have better luck trying out other occupations? I've thought of doing a migration agent course or a certificate iv in networking technology. I still hold a passion in tax and it would be a massive waste of my experience, especially in FATCA/CRS (I would consider myself to be one of probably less than 30 professionals in Singapore with close to expert level knowledge in this niche area) but I need to eat and I need to be practical in assessing my job opportunities on Australia. 

Thoughts welcome.


----------



## Platinum Accounting (Oct 22, 2016)

Hi,

We are Platinum Accounting Australia. We are a CPA firm. We could help you find the job. We are happy to hear from you.

Platinum Accounting Australia	
Tel: 08 8123 0933, 0422 992 530


----------

